# Some shots of Elephant Rock



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 24, 2012)

This is Elephant rock in Bandon, OR.   I had a hard time seeing the elephant at first. The way I see it, the eyes of the elephant are the caverns in the middle. The body comes out of the left or right side. Imagine an elephant turning its head to look at you. 


#1 The stairway down to the beach







A couple wide crops from different perspectives: 

#2





#3


----------



## RedVixen81 (Mar 19, 2012)

i love bandon!.. my husbands late father lived there... sadly we have only been there once.. i would love to go back with my camera..and also visit the bird rescue that his dad worked at till his passing.. great photos.


----------

